
Uk Explores Dulling Kitchen Knives to Curb Violence - gscott
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/05/27/knives-sharp-filing-solution-soaring-violent-crime-judge-says/
======
grizzles
What are they gonna do about hammers?

~~~
gscott
There has been a lot of sword violence in the UK. Swords are next!

------
suff
morons.

